# Best Goat Books



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a Barnes & Noble gift card burning a hole in my pocket and naturally I would like a book about goats. Any sugguestions? :whatgoat:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I just got a great book for kids called "The Goat Lady" by Jane Bregoli...I love it!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll add that to my list. Any good husbandry books too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please don't trust anything you read from older books.... they are just not accurate .... can be very dangerous.... using some ...cures ...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy/Meat goats was a good one, I have the Goats magazine and a Hobby Farm book somewhere, but what the actual names of them are escapes me....

Just try to get info from multiple sources, especially breeders near you, and see what works for your herd.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Sheep and Goat Medicine, D.G. Pugh. ISBN:0721690521


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Goat Medicine!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

...anything by Dr. Frank Pinkerton. AKA the "The Goat Man"....


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Now I'm on a quest.I love to read and my library just doesn't have enough books I like (small town :wink Amazon has really good prices on new and used ones I can get for less then $5 shipping and all.I get alittle book happy.I've got 2 really big book cases jam packed.If I'm not outside in the barn..I'm reading a book


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

For books that are about goats but less about information, try

Goat Song

Year of the Goat

I have both and love them


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Heidi! :greengrin: 
I have "Natural Goat Care" by Pat Coleby. It is a great book, and chock full of information!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Storey's Guide to raising diary goats is my goat bible. Its a great book.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

"the goat lady" is soooo cute!!!
"raising goats for milk and meat" by rosalee sinn is my #1 favorite goat book.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a well-worn copy of Storey's Guide to Raising Dairey Goats. It has been extremely useful and I refer to it often.

Thanks for raising this topic. I think I would like to look into Milkmaid's suggestion on "Natural Goat Care" by Pat Coleby. Sounds like my kind of book.


----------

